# Purina Beyond



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

As many of you already know from some of my prior posts, my Pug, 8 years old, is very intolerant to any form of flaxseed, which I have found to be in almost all kibble.

We have now taken in my daughter's Cattle dog, a rescue, about 7 or 8 years old.

We have been feeding our other two dogs, the Pug and a 7 year old Yorkie-Poo, Farmina Ancestral Grain, rotating among the Chicken, Cod and Lamb formulas.

The Cattle dog had been on Purina Beyond and doing very well on it. 

I like the Farmina and am thinking of simply switching her to it, but it has 30% protein, and since my dogs are getting older I would really like a kibble that has more like 25% protein, along with appropriate levels of calcium and phosphorus.

When I look at the ingredient and mineral content of the Beyond, it seems to be just what I am looking for in a kibble.

Putting aside your bias about Purina, what do you all think about my doing this, keeping in mind my limitation because of the Pug's intolerance toward flaxseed?

I had been looking at the new Acanna limited ingredient formulas, but they are now filled with Legumes and other similar ingredients, seems like ingredient splitting to the maximum.

Any other suggestions will be welcome.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I tried Purina beyond for a short time, I don't have many biases. My pups weren't really enthusiastic about eating it, so we didn't get more than the one small bag. They did alright on it. No better or worse than any other kibble. Personally, I like feeding one than one kibble at a time, so would most likely just feed the purina along with others. If my pups liked it. I figure feeding different brands, etc will "balance out" any "insufficiencies" of any one food.
I've also fed Purina Dog Chow because my pickiest pup went crazy for some. All of my pups loved it, so we fed it for awhile. The only "problem" was that it did put weight on. My hard keeper finally filled out, he went "thinned" out again when we stopped feeding it often.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

For me, the company is a big part of choosing a food so I wouldn't buy Purina. If you are ok with Purina, then it's up to you.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

It looks like they are phasing out Purina One Beyond Lamb (which my dog loves) as it is getting harder to find and I can't find the large bags anywhere. Luckily I found LuckyPet suplies, looks like a very good substitute..


----------

